# A Child's Question



## Grog12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very simple two parter today folks:

Why is the sky blue?

How does this relate to Lighting Design?


----------



## Cashwalker (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunlight is mostly blue/green. Refraction in the atmosphere causes us to see the sky as blue.

Our eyes are intended to see colors as they would appear lit by natural sunlight, so when lighting the stage we would (normally) want natural looking colors.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Close but not quite. 

Refraction is on, but not the full answer.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 21, 2009)

Rayleigh scattering. I would explain further but it would deprive others from learning that physics is phun.
Anything to do with light relates to lighting design. I have read that selective Rayleigh scattering has been applied to LCD backlighting, LEDs, dichroic filters, and optically efficient polarized diffusers.


----------

